# Kessil fan noise comparison



## ChrisC (14 Dec 2017)

I'm currently deciding between a A160WE or A360WE for a new 60x30x36 tank. I believe both are over-specced for my needs, however my greatest concern is noise. The tank will be only a couple of feet from where I work 40 hours a week so even a slight fan noise will be noticeable. Therefore I'm wondering whether the larger, more powerful A360WE may be a better choice than the A160WE, as I will be able to run it at a lower intensity.

Would a A360WE run quieter than an A160WE at equivalent "brightnesses"? Is the fan rate variable depending on intensity?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Dec 2017)

Buy something without a fan   have a look in this post: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/our-aquascaping-showroom.51471 some options there


----------



## ChrisC (14 Dec 2017)

Aye my first thought was for one of the many Aquasky-esque designs but I'm not a fan of the look of them, I much prefer the "spotlight on a stick" aesthetic of the Kessils. The AI Hydra 26 seems like a comparable (albeit uglier) alternative but I'm finding it harder to get information on


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Dec 2017)

The EcoTech Radion XR15 Freshwater maybe worth considering. The fan is pretty much whisper quiet, and it's probably one of the most programable LED lights on the market.


----------



## Zeus. (14 Dec 2017)

ChrisC said:


> Would a A360WE run quieter than an A160WE at equivalent "brightnesses"? Is the fan rate variable depending on intensity?



Have four 160 myself. Yes fan varies on how hot it gets, think its based on how hot it gets not on the intensity setting. So in a cold room on max its fan is on a lower RPM than a warmer room. so think its thermal.

Would I buy them again - no, overpriced for what you get IMO, plus poor warranty for price. Had to RMA three of them.


----------



## Fiske (14 Dec 2017)

What about the fanless A80 or H80? I've been considering those for a while. Cheaper too.


----------



## Edvet (15 Dec 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Had to RMA three of them.


Ouch, never expected this. Was eyeballing them for a future project.


----------



## Zeus. (15 Dec 2017)

Edvet said:


> Ouch, never expected this. Was eyeballing them for a future project.



They was replaced no problem but no feedback to want or why. Think there over rated for price plus no red spectrum


----------



## rebel (16 Dec 2017)

Ai prime hd??


----------



## sciencefiction (17 Dec 2017)

I have the A360WE. I never heard a beep out of it, regardless of intensity.


----------



## zozo (17 Dec 2017)

I have a hunge that the Kessils are deprived from the LED studio light designs used in the more advanced photography and filming area.
The higher end design in this industry also come, dimmable and or with various white balance day light color settings.  Looking into that you might find some good fanless alternatives.



 

Just mount it on something else than a tripod.


----------



## gex23 (17 Dec 2017)

I have both Kessil A160 and Radion XR15FW - the radions are silent in comparison to the Kessil.


----------



## GHNelson (17 Dec 2017)

gex23 said:


> I have both Kessil A160 and Radion XR15FW - the radions are silent in comparison to the Kessil.


Indeed..... I have both the Kessil A160WE & Radion XR15FW........Radion is pretty noiseless!
The old version Kessil...A160 was slightly noisy...the new version is pretty quite! 
hoggie


----------



## Zeus. (17 Dec 2017)

hogan53 said:


> The old version Kessil...A160 was slightly noisy...the new version is pretty quite!



Think that was the A150 model which was noisy


----------



## GHNelson (17 Dec 2017)

My mistake....A150W your correct Zeus!
I have this version also....the fan is a tad noisy but I did get use to it, although the aquarium was in the hallway!


----------



## zozo (17 Dec 2017)

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/YONG...108.1000016.1.46cafdebHY66xU&isOrigTitle=true

 I guess you need to be a bit handy to rebuild the power input plug.. After that you got a pretty nice light, adjustable in intensity and color between 3600k and 5500k

I think it's not a bad deal for that price.. Even if it only works a year or 2, that's a lot of fun for the money. Buy a beter one after that.. That's always my kind of thinking with buying fast developing techniques. Buy something 4 x more expensive to make it last 5 years, you ares stuck 4 years with old fashion technique.

Oh no!! the power jack is on the back i see now..


----------

